# Short but good - Episode 8



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the last episode of this series the *Prelude and fugue in E minor (BWV 533)* of J.S. Bach won, so it's reprised in this episode with other four new pieces.

Which is your favourite one? 


*Bach - BWV 533 - Prelude and fugue in E minor*







*Mozart - KV 315- Andante in C Major for Flute and Orchestra*







*Beethoven - Op. 115 - Name Day, Overture*







*A. Vivaldi - Op. 1 No. 3 - Trio sonata for 2 violins & b.c. in C major*







*Mendelssohn - Op. 35 No. 3 - Prelude and Fugue in B minor*


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

Mozart is my choice ! love it



Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

shaun fernandez said:


> Mozart is my choice ! love it


I agree. This time Mozart wins.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Tough choices. *Beethoven*. A master at orchestration an thematic material. 

Almost went with *Vivaldi* though, although the b.c. isn't my favorite choice of part.

*Mendelssohn* was also quite excellent. And I always enjoy *Mozart* and *Bach*.


----------

